# Map to show reciprocity



## Shipwreck

Here is a great website where U choose the state your handgun permit was issued, and it shows you a U.S. map of what other states you can carry in!

http://www.handgunlaw.us/LicMaps/ccwmap.php


----------



## Captain Crunch

The owner of this site was formerly with packing.org, got tired of the BS over there, and started his own site. This is the very best site on the web for gun law information, bar none.

Here's my CCW map, showing the states that honor Montana's permit.


----------



## john doe.

Hey Captain Crunch. I have the exact same map in my wallet and also a copy of Montana CCW laws.


----------



## Captain Crunch

tnoisaw said:


> Hey Captain Crunch. I have the exact same map in my wallet and also a copy of Montana CCW laws.


Good thinking, Tony.

Got any room left for cash? You know, the little pieces of paper with dead presidents' pictures on them that our wives let us have every now and then.


----------



## Gary Slider

*Handgunlaw.us*

Thank you for the kind words about Handgunlaw.us. After cataloging CCW info for all the states for over 8 years I know that Handgunlaw.us. is the best site for CCW info on the net.

I do invite everyone to come to Handgunlaw.us. and explore the site. There is a wealth of info there. If you take your time and explore the site you will find information you never thought was contained in one place.

Steve Aikens and I are glad you like the site and will continue to give those who carry firearms legally for self defense a place to find the up to date information they need.


----------



## john doe.

Captain Crunch said:


> Good thinking, Tony.
> 
> Got any room left for cash? You know, the little pieces of paper with dead presidents' pictures on them that our wives let us have every now and then.


Cash? What's that? Oh ya, that's the green stuff my wife carries but only allows me to hold once in a while.


----------



## z28smokin

Awsome site!


----------



## glocker21

Captain Crunch ! Nice to see another Montanan here.


----------



## KD7ONE

TNOISAW:
I would like to know why you have a copy of the CCW in your wallet when the state licensing laws are not even valid.


----------



## big dutchman

that's a great site. does this mean that i don't need to get any sort of special permission to carry in the states that honor my lisc?


----------



## Todd

big dutchman said:


> that's a great site. does this mean that i don't need to get any sort of special permission to carry in the states that honor my lisc?


Correct. If another state honors or has reciprocity with the state your CCW is issued in, you can legally carry concealed there. However, _their _rules apply, so it's best to read up before you carry in another state so you know the differences.


----------



## big dutchman

thanks


----------



## Revolver

You may want to upgrade your map Capt. Crunch because I see errors.


----------



## Bishop746

I could drive from VA to New Mexico and never leave a reciprocity state. Interesting.

Is it illegal to CCW in a Federal Park?


----------



## Gunners_Mate

and for those that prefer state acronyms, a different format, or to compare the reciprocity of all the states more effectively, there's this cool pdf

http://www.handgunlaw.us/documents/USReciprocity.pdf


----------



## Freedom1911

Nice sight. Saved for future travels.


----------



## Vintage Racer

Great tech.

I've always wondered why I couldn't drive through SC to see my parents in NC?

I understand why I can't go to NY.


----------



## Benny1636

Is packing.org the one that bans you for talking about .380's for self defense? I got banned from some handgun forum for that.


----------



## VAMarine

Benny1636 said:


> Is packing.org the one that bans you for talking about .380's for self defense? I got banned from some handgun forum for that.


PDO tanked / self destructed in 2006 if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## LONGHAIR

See now this makes no sense to me at all?
You have to pass a Federal background check to buy a gun in the first place, so why are the states not unified on this?
I realize the some states do not allow CCW at all, but if they do, why not all agree on a standard? Too logical for politicians to handle?

Every state acknowledges/accepts every other state's standards for Driver's Licenses?....and far more people are killed-injured by careless driving than guns.


----------



## AZdave

I tend to agree. But the rules very greatly. In Indiana I just told the Sheriff why and paid 10 or 15 bucks and had a CCW (circa 1985-2000), it was renewed every 10 years. In Arizona I had to take a class (~200 another tax), and then renew every 5 years for a nominal fee (~25).

I learned the legal things to say if in a shooting, in the AZ class. Worth the price.

I was in Cabela's a couple weeks ago, on a Saturday, and a line of twenty people were told that the federal "quick check" computer was down. So they could fill out the forms and wait longer. You don't need that with the permit. You just fill it out and take the gun home same day. Best reason, besides protection, for a ccw permit.

There is no such thing as too many guns, or too much money...


LONGHAIR said:


> See now this makes no sense to me at all?
> You have to pass a Federal background check to buy a gun in the first place, so why are the states not unified on this?
> I realize the some states do not allow CCW at all, but if they do, why not all agree on a standard? Too logical for politicians to handle?
> 
> Every state acknowledges/accepts every other state's standards for Driver's Licenses?....and far more people are killed-injured by careless driving than guns.


----------



## Vintage Racer

I agree with Dave.


----------



## guitarjem

It's unfortunate that three states which border my home state of Pa are "may issue" states and give no reciprocity to others... NY NJ and Maryland. With that said the two great states of WV and Ohio are "shall issue" aka free states and do show reciprocity to us folks from Pennsylvania.


----------



## magnum922

reciprocity between states is an ongoing puzzle ... as state pull out and change their agreements. Revisions seem to be made by some states as the political winds shift - we need a national reciprocity agreement so responsible CCW holders can travel between states with personal protection.


----------

